# 'The Obstacle'. Monochrome watercolour painting



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Click on the link for the story behind the picture:
http://chris5565.deviantart.com/art/The-Obstacle-180268999


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Doing a monochrome painting is a wonderful way to study values. It's a good painting.


----------



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

yes, monochrome painting is one of my specialities. That way you concentrate more on shapes, and on light and darkness.


----------

